
New Math - Flopsy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Math
======
detaro
> _Topics introduced in the New Math include modular arithmetic, algebraic
> inequalities, bases other than 10, matrices, symbolic logic, Boolean
> algebra, and abstract algebra._

Was this about higher focus on those/bringing them on early, or are these
really not taught in the US today? Or just not in all classes?

